# [REQ] Alienware CM7/OMFGB Theme



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Title explains it all..I would be willing to donate if someone could make a cool black or blue or mixed theme of some sort.


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

Have you searched the market for cm7 theme? You may find what you are looking for.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nope nothing for cm7/omfgb


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

I was meaning for a black and blue theme. There is at least one. Search the words cm7 theme, or blue bionic.

Sent from the Bolt via Tapatalk


----------

